# Equine physiotherapists, chiropractors or osteopaths in West Somerset area



## Eriskayowner (13 February 2013)

My big Jazz horse has been off games for a while due to an abscess in his foot, but he was also losing condition so have allowed him to gain weight from his food, rather than put the energy into work and exercise. 

However, he's lost condition due to less exercise. He's never been 100% sound due to injuries etc. but I thought this would be a good opportunity to give his back and joints the once over before I start building him back up again. 

Have you got any recommendations for a knowledgeable person around the Taunton area who'd reassure me about him?

Thanks,

E (and Jazz!)


----------



## ester (14 February 2013)

http://www.tonevalechiropractic.co.uk/

has been doing me and Frank for a good few years now and would be pretty close to you, unless I have been imagining you in the wrong location!  very reasonable too (and generally lovely!)


----------



## Eriskayowner (14 February 2013)

Ahhhh thanks Ester  that's fab!

E x


----------



## Lisamd (13 March 2013)

www.mctimoneyclinic.co.uk is fab!


----------

